# Amber McWilliams



## Depp_by_Chocolate (14 July 2018)

Just found this out today.

For those who remember watching The New Adventures of Black Beauty back in the 90's, Amber McWilliams who played young Vicky passed away in January this year.

Although I preferred the 70's version, the New Adventures was still enjoyable and Amber was really good in the role.


----------



## claracanter (16 August 2018)

Sad news. I used to love watching Black Beauty back in the 70's.


----------



## SpringArising (17 August 2018)

Ah that's really sad, she was so young. Do you know how she died?

Never saw The New Adventures but absolutely loved the 70s version and film!


----------

